
Smalltalk, just take a look - mpweiher
https://hackernoon.com/smalltalk-just-take-a-look-d0a0052ed5e4
======
scroot
For anyone interesting in trying out, here are the open source Smalltalk
implementations available:

Pharo [1] Squeak [2] Cuis [3]

Note that these implementations have FFI and which you can modify / build
shared libraries for. The creator of Cuis, who works at a satellite company,
did just that by integrating OpenCL because he wanted the liveliness of
Smalltalk. Cuis is also the most minimal of the lot.

[1] [http://www.pharo.org](http://www.pharo.org) [2]
[http://www.squeak.org](http://www.squeak.org) [3] [https://github.com/Cuis-
Smalltalk/Cuis-Smalltalk-Dev](https://github.com/Cuis-Smalltalk/Cuis-
Smalltalk-Dev)

